# offshore mission chapter 4



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

When you're a old fart in a rocking chair, those two trips will be there waiting for you. Glad you experienced it and are willing to share with the forum. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

That's my kind of fishing! Props for doing it in a skiff! I will be doing the same in my 16' this august! Awesome write up!

Andy


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The key is knowing when to come in. I would love to see some vid. It's starting to flatten out now that April is gone.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VwfrSaWHUsQ
video is up.
only works on desktop. And for that reason I still haven't even seen it yet...


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

That's so sick


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VwfrSaWHUsQ
> video is up.
> only works on desktop. And for that reason I still haven't even seen it yet...


Well, great video, killer shots and great vis in the deep blue.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I just watched it.
Yep, thats what it felt like being there


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Great Video and props to heading out in a skiff. What kind of skiff is it?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Great Video and props to heading out in a skiff. What kind of skiff is it?


Its a fully custom built boat. Its an early 60's run about hull that my friend completely striped and restored into a flats skiff. That boats caught sailfish, bonefish on fly, permit on fly, dolphin, tuna, reds, tarpon. Basically everything but a skunk


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Watched the video today Cut, very cool. 

Andy


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> > Great Video and props to heading out in a skiff. What kind of skiff is it?
> 
> 
> Its a fully custom built boat. Its an early 60's run about hull that my friend completely striped and restored into a flats skiff. That boats caught sailfish,  bonefish on fly, permit on fly, dolphin, tuna, reds, tarpon. Basically everything but a skunk


Shoot I catch skunks all the time, I can hook ya'll up.....Wait, thats get skunked not catch skunks....Nevermind  

Killer vid as well.


----------

